# Kein / Nicht



## I_love_the_sea

Hola,


Estoy aprendiendo Alemán y quisiera que me aclaren cuando corresponde usar cada uno de estos términos.

Gracias

I.L.T.S.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola:

Intentaré darte una explicación, pero será un poco breve y probablemente incompleta. Pero seguro que otros la completarán:

Ich esse nicht. Du liebst ihn nicht. Wir werden nicht aufgeben. Ich mag deinen Bruder nicht.
'nicht' niega el verbo y/o toda la frase, 
me parece que en general no hay un sustantivo después de 'nicht' 

Ich habe kein Geld. Wir lesen keine Bücher. Sie isst kein Fleisch.
Pones 'kein, keine, keinen' delante de un sustantivo diciendo que no hay nada de este sustantivo. Niegas la cantidad disponible de ese sustantivo (bueno, un intento .... es difícil explicarlo). 
No puedes decir: 'Ich esse kein.' Todos te preguntarían: 'Kein was?' Falta el sustantivo.

A veces puedes también utilizar 'nicht' en vez de 'kein':
'Wir lesen nicht Bücher' se puede decir en vez de 'Wir lesen keine Bücher', pero me parece menos bien, y habría que ponerlo en un contexto particular, por ejemplo: 'Hier lesen wir nicht Bücher, wir lesen Zeitschriften!'.

Bueno, esas son mis ideas sobre 'kein' y 'nicht'.

Espero haberte ayudado un poco.

Un saludo.


----------



## Aurin

Con kein (keine) se niega el artículo indeterminado (ein, eine, ein, —), con nicht se niega todo lo demás.
Por ejemplo: 
Masculino: Das ist ein Mann. → Das ist kein Mann.
Feminino: Das ist eine Frau. → Das ist keine Frau.
Neutro: Das ist ein Kind. → Das ist kein Kind.
Plural: Das sind Kinder. → Das sind keine Kinder.

Das ist der Mann. → Das ist nicht der Mann.
Ich rauche. → Ich rauche nicht.


----------



## chay73

la posición de kein sería antes del sustantivo... ¿me podrían decir cuál es la posición de nicht? ¿puedo usarlo antes del sustantivo y al final de la oración?... como por ejemplo, usando el ejemplo de Aurin: Das ist nicht der Mann... o... Das ist der Mann nicht... 
gracias


----------



## Tania4

Hola ILTS:
Te lo digo en una forma mas sencilla, utilizas "nicht" cuando vas a negar un verbo, una accion; nicht=no. Utilizas "kein/keine" cuando niegas un sujeto; kein/keine=ninguno/a . Espero te sirva.


----------



## Aurin

chay73 said:


> la posición de kein sería antes del sustantivo... ¿me podrían decir cuál es la posición de nicht? ¿puedo usarlo antes del sustantivo y al final de la oración?... como por ejemplo, usando el ejemplo de Aurin: Das ist nicht der Mann... o... Das ist der Mann nicht...
> gracias


 
No es posible colocarlo detrás de "Mann". Se coloca delante de la cosa que quieres negar pero siempre después del verbo conjugado (excepto en oraciones subordinadas, en las cuales el verbo se coloca al final).
Das Bild ist nicht schön.
Das ist nicht mein Auto.
Das Kind spielt nicht mehr mit Puppen.
Er hat mich noch nicht angerufen.
Er hat gesagt, dass er nicht kommt. (oración subordinada)


----------



## chay73

Vielen Dank Aurin! ya entendí


----------

